# Happy Valentine's Day, Ladies from Salt & Pepper



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

> From Salt and Pepper:




That's amore !


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 16, 2013)

That looks delicious! Thanks S&P


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm waiting to see what S&P does for Arbor Day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks delicious, S&P!  Happy Valentine's Day to you too!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks cool


----------

